# Beagle puppies



## bluetick67 (Oct 6, 2011)

We have 3 males 1 female for sale, should be ready in about 3 weeks. Both parents will jump and circle their own rabbits by themselves or with company. PM if you are interested.


----------



## bluetick67 (Oct 6, 2011)

btt


----------

